# Bezugsquellen 24" Alu-Starrgabeln-leichte Laufräder-Kurbeln



## DeltaElite (16. August 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin Bike-Neuling und zerbreche mir gerade den Kopf über den Wechsel meiner 9-jährigen Tochter vom 20" (Scott Contessa JR) auf ein 24"-Rad.

Irgendwie sollte es leichter werden als das bleischwere Scott-Teil. Ohne Federgabel und all den Firlefanz den ein normales nicht-Radsporttreibendes Kind eh nicht braucht.

Aber ich verzweifle an der Bike-Teilewelt. Ständiges hin und her von Preis/Gewichtvergleichen und suchen nach kindgerechten Teilen (Kurbeln, Sättel) usw. waren schon schlimm genug und lassen mir denn Kopf gehörig schwirren. 

Irgendwann landete ich beim Maxx-Flashmaxx mit Kinesisgabel - war mir aber mit 599-799e zu teuer. Es war mir auch immer noch zu schwer (10,55kg), also nur Rahmen und Gabel berechnet und alle Teile einzeln mit vertretbaren Preisen rausgesucht. Irgendwann kam ich dann bei 8,845 Kilo raus...aber leider auch bei über 1000. Das war dann wohl nix. Also auf billigere Teile gesetzt...warens nur noch 9,84kg und 720...irgendwie schlechtes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis fand ich...und immer noch zu teuer.

Es liegt denke ich vor allem an 3 Sachen:

1) Leichte 24" Alu-Starrgabel zum vernünftigen Preis. Welche und wo kriegt man sowas? Die 24" Kinesis muß doch irgendwo für weniger als 119 zu kriegen sein???

2) Leichte und günstige Alu-Kurbel mit ca. 160mm? Wer baut sowas? Habe bisher nur was von Sugino gefunden (XD). Aber was wiegt die? Gibts was ähnliches?

3) Noch viel schwerer als alles andere: leichte 24" Laufräder. Welche Felgen? Habe bisher nur Mach1 CFX Racing 32Loch gefunden. Aber wer hat die und was kosten die? Als Mantel scheint mir bisher nur der TableTop Faltreifen vom Gewicht in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zum Preis zu stehen. Aber brauche ich einen Geländereifen? Kann ich evtl. was leichteres aus dem Straßensortiment auf eine 24" MTB-Felge aufziehen?


Über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen! 

Bisher sieht meine Planung - dank des Forums - so aus, das ich wohl ein 24" Islabike mit 10.3kg für ca. 330 holen werde.

Da kommen dann eine Alugabel, leichtere Mäntel oder evtl. ganze Laufräder ran, Avid SL-Bremsen und irgendeine leichtere Kurbel mit Innenlager und dann müßte man eigentlich schon gut unter 10kg sein. Noch ein Paar Kleinteile (zB SchnellspannerSET Point mit nur 75g für 11 und ne leichtere Kette und schon ist die Sache geritzt...oder???? Ich bitte um Meinungen!

Vielen Dank sagt:

DeltaElite


----------



## octane1967 (1. September 2009)

Hi DeltaElite,

ich hatte dein Problem im Frühjahr. Fertig zu kaufende leichte Kinderkurbeln kannst du so ziemlich vergessen, da es keine kurzen Kurbeln mit außen liegenden Lagern á la Shimano Hollowtech II gibt. In meinem Fall wurde es dann eine 152 mm lange Suntour-Dreifach-Kurbel, die wenigstens von der Armlänge gut gepasst hat. Das Vierkant-Innenlager ist halt bleischwer ...
Die Schwalbe Mow Joe-Reifen gibt es in 20" und 24" - die sind richtig leicht (ab 300 g) und trotzdem ausreichend profiliert. Bei einem sub-50kg-Zwerg kannst du die Dinger sogar mit 65g-Schläuchen kombinieren und wirst keinen Unterschied in der Pannensicherheit merken.
Laufräder und speziell Felgen sind aber wirklich ein Problem: 24" MTB bedeutet fast immer FR/DH mit entsprechenden Gewichten. Das Islabike ist da kein schlechter Deal. Wenn du es leichter und serienmäßig mit Alugabel haben willst schau mal bei MTB Cycletech rein - das Kinderbike heisst Moskito (http://www.mtbcycletech.com/web/mtb/de/bicycles/on-road_2009/moskito/moskito.html): 8,9 kg in 20" für 499,-.

Nachdem meine 9jährige derartig groß und langbeinig ist und schnell wächst ist es dann ein Umstieg von 20" auf 26" geworden. Das hat zwar in 15" Rahmenhöhe und mit Disc (lassen sich fein auf kurze Finger einstellen), 35 mm-Vorbau, 855g-Starrgabel (davtus für 28,90 aus der Bucht) und gekürztem Rizer-Lenker deutlich über 10 kg, aber sie liebt es, fährt mit mir im Gatsch auch lange Steigungen und will nix Anderes mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octane1967 (9. September 2009)

Nachtrag: leichtere Innenlager gibt es z. B. hier: 
http://cgi.ebay.at/Neco-Profi-Indus...eile?hash=item5882ac056f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Die Kurbel habe ich von hier:
http://www.2radzone.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=5125
Die Kettenblätter sind aus Stahl und vernietet, mit Austausch auf leichtere Alublätter ist also Essig. Aber den wirklichen Gewichts-Brocken macht ja ohnehin das Tretlager aus ...

Eine fertige Kinderkurbel gibt es von Miche, allerdings weiß ich weder, wo man die bekommen kann, noch, was sie kostet.

Ich selbst suche gerade eine 20" Alugabel für kleines Geld, weil es ja nur darum geht, das alte 6-Gang-Bike für die Kleine zu pimpen. Habe bislang aber weder für 20" noch für 24" Nachrüstgabeln zu erträglichen Preisen gefunden. Stahlgabeln mit Gewindeschaft ja, Alu Ahead nein.

Wenn du eine 26" Starrgabel nimmst gibt es von Davtus in der Bucht eine 855 g Alugabel (Canti & Disc), die mit 395 mm sehr niedrig baut. Mit einem 24" Vorderrad könntest du sie mit Disc kombinieren ...

Wenn du ernsthaft leichte Laufräder willst kommst du ums Einspeichen nicht herum. Von Alexrims.com gibt es zumindest Felgen mit zumutbaren Gewichten, das müsste man dann halt mit entsprechenden Naben kombinieren. Wird in Summe aber schön teuer. Da ist mit leichten Mänteln (Mow Joe) und Schläuchen am billigsten Gewicht gespart.


----------



## Cheetah (9. September 2009)

Hier gibts die Miche Kurbel:
http://www.singlespeedshop.com/start.htm?d_39012_y_Miche_Young_Kurbel.htm

und auch leichte Innenlager geringer Breite:
http://www.singlespeedshop.com/d_37025_Token_Alloy___Carbon_Innenlager.htm


----------



## octane1967 (9. September 2009)

Die Miche-Kurbel ist halt nur 2fach und da hoch übersetzt. Für ein Kinder MTB nicht gerade ideal ...

Von Sugino gibt es prinzipiell die XD2 und DX1 Kurbeln, die in Kinderlängen ab 145 mm hergestellt werden. Mit simplem googeln habe ich aber keine Bezugsquelle im deutschsprachigen Raum gefunden.


----------



## stivinix (9. September 2009)

Felgen gibts auch von alexrims (zB. DA 16) in 24" - hab aber bisher nur eine Quelle für 20" gefunden (Pedalkraft)
Gruß
Stef


----------



## tuubaduur (14. September 2009)

.


----------



## czippi (15. September 2009)

Unter wirtschaftlichen und zeitlichen Aspekten würde ich das Islabike nehmen. Preis-Leistung ist scheinbar sehr gut.
In der Zwischenzeit kannst Du dann ein 26er aufbauen, weil sie mit 10 auch schon auf 'n XS-Hardtailrahmen passen könnte.
Und bei 26" kann man ja aus dem vollen schöpfen.
Bin nämlich auch gerade dabei das erste 26er aufzubauen und es ist traumhaft, weil man alles von der Stange oder gut gebraucht kaufen kann.

Grüße, Micha


----------

